# Kennt jemand ein Java FTP Client.



## Weis nich bitte hilfe (5. Jun 2005)

der einfach und simple ist und keine lizenzgebuehren anfallen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Hier, als Applet oder Applikation:
http://www.hipp-online.de/

Oder wolltest du einen Client selber schreiben, dann ist Google dein Freund.  :wink: 
Es gibt Unmengen von vorgefertigten Bibliotheken.


----------



## Weis nich bitte hilfe (5. Jun 2005)

hrmm verstehe eigentlichist meine anforderung einbischen anders, und zwar brauche ich sowas wie ein Java Programm (Applet/Aplikation) die fuer volkommene dummies ist, sowas wie zum beispiel, man muss nur den namen des ftp servers angeben und das passwort, und dann tut er automatisch verbinden mit dem server und listet denn inhalt des servers auf, bzw. markiert in 2 verschiedenen farben den web folder und den script folder (cgi), auf gut deutsch will ich sowas wie einen automatisierten uploader, der eine vorhandene fertige website quasi auf dem webserver installiert, soll auch platformunabhaengig sein deshalb habe ich mir gedacht das mit java das am besten realisierbar ist.

danke fuer die schneele antwort


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Na dann habe ich noch das hier:
http://www.jibble.org/simpleftp/
In der simpleFTP.jar findest du auch den Quellcode. Mit ein paar Zeilen Java-Code, kann man daraus auch ein Upload-Tool basteln. Was Fertiges habe ich jetzt nicht griffbereit, aber ich könnte aus o.g. genannter Klasse ein Upload-Tool schreiben.


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na dann habe ich noch das hier:
> http://www.jibble.org/simpleftp/
> In der simpleFTP.jar findest du auch den Quellcode.




vielen herzlichen dank fuer die schnelle antwort, da meine prgramierfaehigkeiten sehr wage sind mit anderen worten ich relativ dumm zum programieren bin, weis ich nicht einmal wie ich ein .jar file verwenden soll mit einer html oder gar wie ich ein java eigenstaendiges programm daraus mache


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Also was du dort findest ist eine Vorlage für einen in Java geschriebenen FTP-Clienten. Der Code ist recht einfach gehalten und man müsste den Code ausbauen, um etwas draus zu machen.
Aber wenn du sonst nichts über (Java-)Programmierung weißt, wirds schwierig.
Wie gesagt, etwas einfaches in Java geschriebenes, fällt mir nicht ein. Vielleicht hat jemand aus dem Forum ein fertiges Tool.
Warum benutzt du denn nicht das Applet auf hippOnline.de ?
http://www.hipp-online.de/download/version.php?WAppFtp1.4_de


----------



## Weis nich bitte hilfe (8. Jun 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also was du dort findest ist eine Vorlage für einen in Java geschriebenen FTP-Clienten. Der Code ist recht einfach gehalten und man müsste den Code ausbauen, um etwas draus zu machen.
> Aber wenn du sonst nichts über (Java-)Programmierung weißt, wirds schwierig.
> Wie gesagt, etwas einfaches in Java geschriebenes, fällt mir nicht ein. Vielleicht hat jemand aus dem Forum ein fertiges Tool.
> Warum benutzt du denn nicht das Applet auf hippOnline.de ?
> http://www.hipp-online.de/download/version.php?WAppFtp1.4_de



danke fuer die antwort, das applet ist leider viel zu komliziert, ich brauche es wirklich super simple wie z.b.


siehe bild


----------



## DP (8. Jun 2005)

hier


----------

